# Kafjord Audna



## steffen.u (4. März 2006)

Kafjord Audna

Hallo Alle zusammen

Wir , 7 Angler, fahren in diesem Jahr , kurz nach Ostern , für eine Woche nach Südnorwegen.

Haus nr. 673/0  von Elchferien.

Wir waren im vorigen Jahr schon dort und wollten in diesem Jahr der Audna eine Besuch abstatten . 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps dazu ( Schonzeiten , Kartenausgabe ) Fischarten.
Ist  als Lachsfluss angegeben , bei meinen „Erkundungen „ im vorigen Jahr habe ich nicht einen Angler angetroffen ?
Wann ist in diesem Fluss  Saison , wie sieht es mit anderen Fischen Aal , Plattfische Forellen etc. aus.

Im vorigen Jahr war ich u.a. mit der Wathose an dem (Badestrand ) im Fjord ( Salzwasser )
Gegen abend konnte ich auf kleinere Platten fast „drauftreten „ , die stelle sah aus als könnte man plümmern, jedenfalls waren jede menge „Häufchen“ da .

 Die Bootsausfahrt mit dem Kutter vom nächsten Hafen war interessant  , wir wollen in diesem Jahr probieren ob wir eine ganztagescharter bekommen.

Schon jetzt Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Wez (5. März 2006)

*AW: Kafjord Audna*

Hallo!

Wann haben die "Erkundungen" im letzten Jahr denn stattgefunden? Wenn es vor dem 01.06. gewesen ist, dann ist es kein Wunder das du niemanden am Fluß angetroffen hast. Die Angel-Saison an der Audna geht vom 01.06. bis zum 31.08. eines jeden Jahres! 
Hier werden in erster Linie Lachse (85%) und Meerforellen (15%) gefangen. Sicher sind auch Aale zu fangen, dann allerdings nur während der "Saison"!

Auskünfte erteilt Grönberg Sport / Kristiansand Tel: 38 02 73 97

Gruß, Wez


----------



## steffen.u (5. März 2006)

*AW: Kafjord Audna*

Hallo Wez

Besten Dank

wir waren im vorigen jahr ebenfalls mitte april dort
Frage : was bedeutet "saison " in diesem sinne?
ist das angeln ausserhalb der saison verboten ?
das die saison die hauptaufstiegszeit der lachse ist , ist mir soweit klar.
angenommen ich möchte mitte april 2006 im fluss fischen , was ist davon zu halten ?

tschüss bis bald


----------



## Wez (5. März 2006)

*AW: Kafjord Audna*

Hmmm....?

Mitte April im Fluß fischen?!
Ich denke das wird nicht möglich sein! "Saison" heißt in Norge nun mal auch Saison! Und die ist in der Regel in den Lachsflüssen meist nicht länger als drei Monate. 
Will heißen: Außerhalb dieser Zeit ist das Abgeln nicht erlaubt!
Es kann aber durchaus regionale Unterschiede geben...am besten vor Ort erfragen.

Gruß, Wez


----------



## steffen.u (6. März 2006)

*AW: Kafjord Audna*

Hallo Wez

nochmal ich
Besten dank für die infos
ich hatte  auf bessere nachrichten gehofft, da werden wir die fische im fjord ein wenig ärgern bzw.>>> eine zweite kuttertour .
sollte ich noch andere informationen erhalten , stelle ich die  mit hierher.

bis dahin tschüss steffen


----------

